# Lose 50 lbs./exercise every day!



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

I gained fifty pounds in the last fourteen months because of boredom from my SA getting out of control which in turn ruined any self confidence I had left. My goal is to lose this weight by the beginning of July. I need to start working out every single day even if its just five minutes and eat much healthier. High five to me...maybe ill have less anxiety if I make it.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Good for you! I'm trying to lose about that much right now myself. I started p90x again for the 5th time, and i'm going to try my best to stick to it. Good luck to you!


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

thank you! good luch to you as well.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

You and me both. I gained a lot of weight because I would turn to food because of my stupid SA. I'm going to start losing weight tomorrow. Well, try to do it.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

you can do it...but then again so can i and ive waited until now. Im tired of waking up and feel my stomache drop because i know i ate too much the day before. Gaaah! if you guys dont mind me asking...are you overweight? im ten pounds clinically overweight right according to bmi scale. At about 162 this morning. Five foot six.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

Only 10 pounds overweight? I'm around 50. =/


----------



## Seb (Nov 8, 2010)

Goodluck! Remember 90% of weight loss is in the kitchen! Drink water instead of snacks and do regular cardio and you will shed pounds .


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm 265 lbs and I'm 5'7. I'm really stocky and muscular though. When I was my smallest, I was about 175 and I looked like a bull lol. Because i was younger, i was shorter at the time. My goal now is to get down to 200, and see how I feel and what i look like from there. Though i do think its a lifestyle change, and you are never finished lol


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

'weight loss is in the kitchen' this made me giggle


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I am 6'0'' and 172 pounds...I want to lose 10 pounds so I can feel better about myself and actually look fit! I'm making this a goal too


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Woohoo! Nice goal hope you do well 
I'm trying to get down in my weight a little too before summer.
I'll be checking this out, hope you update a lot!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Go for it! I just started Zumba and it's really fun. Plus, I learn how to dance.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

diamondheart420 said:


> Go for it! I just started Zumba and it's really fun. Plus, I learn how to dance.


Zumba is great I've been doing that on and off for about a year, although I usually just go walking/jogging now for exercise.

And good luck! with your weightloss.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome Puffins
I have a bit of weight to lose, too
Good Luck and I need to find something other than walking Simba
to do for exercise.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

You can do it, puffins!! I've lost 40 lbs of med-gained weight here and there. I've found the perfect music to push me on the treadmill at home and that really helped. I liked using the rowing machine, but that's at the gym so my SA says no.

I really liked hiking in a place where there's some people, some regulars, but not too many. That's if you want to get out.

As for dance videos, I like Cardio Samba with Quenia Ribeiro, and Bhangra dance lessons on YouTube (too cheap to buy the video). I like them because they're short, I can choose to do my favorites over again.

Also, indoors I found the Method with Jennifer Kries really helped my posture and I looked taller and more toned. The video went kind of slow, but now with the space age technology of the DVD, that problem is solved. That was years ago, haha. Pilates would never work now at my level of fatness. Tying my shoe is like pilates now :S

You could also try some of the 4-hour Body (high intensity interval training and low GI) methods. I'm guessing that dance, jump rope and or intense hula hooping can be adapted to be high-intensity.

A couple of months ago, I started eating red rice in smaller amounts (it's chewier and more flavorful), instead of white rice, bread and potatoes and pasta. Larger vegetable sides, and constantly eat lean baked chicken. I just cut up a bunch of vegetables, put it in the pan with the skinless boneless chicken breasts, season it all up and bake it all for about 50 minutes. Eat it with a side of red rice. Even better than rice though would be substituting lentils, chickpeas, mashed cauliflower, etc. It's not a struggle to eat like that because it's the easiest most reliable thing to cook. I don't get tired of it because I change up the seasonings and vegetables.

I'm trying, too! When I don't have 'comatose depression' like someone in another thread called it. You can do it!!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

daniel1989 said:


> Zumba is great I've been doing that on and off for about a year, although I usually just go walking/jogging now for exercise.
> 
> And good luck! with your weightloss.


Thanks! I'm just glad they made a fun way to exercise. :clap


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

UPDATE: five lbs down so far. Barely been exercising but the diet is muuuuch healthier now.


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

puffins said:


> UPDATE: five lbs down so far. Barely been exercising but the diet is muuuuch healthier now.


Good on you, :clap I've just started on my weightloss journey too.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

I think i may just post some pics for before shots...................im super timid about it though......


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

:clap


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

Try to vary up your workouts a lot. The shock your body experiences from changing the muscles used to do an excercise will lead to almost immediate fat loss/ muscle growth.

I work out a lot(weightlifting, and running mostly), so if you have any questions, just shoot me a PM!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm gonna join you. 
Just downloaded P90x but won't be starting until mid-to-late April...I'm moving and I also gotta buy a pull-up bar. The goal is 35 pounds in probably 120 days, as I'll likely do Phase I twice before going to Phase II and III.
I am going to try and lose 5-10 pounds before I start P90x.
Let's get/stay motivated! How bad do you want it...? :clap


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sounds good. Im aiming at least 80ibs in one year or more by diet and moderate weight lifting. I started at 150Ibs and now at 275Ibs so Ive gained quite a bit..damn medication..


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

I want to lose about 50 as well. I'm lucky to live by many walking trails so I try to do 3 miles a day. The eating part will be tricky since the healthy stuff seems to be the most expensive. But I don't eat much....actually sometimes I forget to eat. Well, hope I can do it. Good luck to all!


----------

